# *Official* Shawn Michaels Retirement/Appreciation Thread



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I wasn't very aware of Shawn Michaels for the first few years of me being a wrestling fan since I didn't watch RAW, but once I did, I became a huge fan. I've YouTubed some of his best moments and matches and I've decided that he's the greatest wrestler of all time. The man is entertainment personified, because I don't think I've ever been anything less than entertained when I'd watch HBK.

Shawn Michaels is the greatest of all time, so I want to thank him for everything he's done on the TV screen, and it was an absolute honor and joy to have been in person to see him wrestle his last match.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

With Shawn retiring tonight, do you guys think there going to put him in the Hall of Fame next year or are they going to wait?


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

I was explaining to my girlfriend just who Shawn Michaels is and why I care so damn much.

She said "it's ok, maybe another one like Shawn will come along." At first I thought to myself "ha, that guy would have to be fucking amazing in the ring" but then later on I realized that for me personally, there isn't gonna be another Shawn Michaels.

It's not that I'm a huge fan or that he's one of the best we've ever seen or anything like that.

Simply put: Shawn Michaels is the reason I started watching wrestling.

When I was a kid too young to stay up late to watch Raw, I'd have to catch Live Wire on Saturday mornings to see what good ol' HBK did this past week.

Before Austin, Rock, Taker, Triple H or anyone else...It was Shawn who started it all for me.

Being the FIRST person to get you into wrestling is much different from just seeing a guy down the line who's awesome at what he does.

No one is ever gonna "get me into wrestling" cuz I'm already into it...so that in and of itself puts the Heart Break Kid in a league of his own for me.

Thank you so much, Mr. Hickenbottom.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Shawn Michaels was the reason I started watching wrestling. Now it sucks that he's gone, But he has left me with allot of good moments I would always remember. Long Live HBK


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Stole this thread right out from under me!
Ok...
When I first started watching wrestling in 2001 HHH was out with a quad and Raw was chaotic - exciting but there was so much going on it was hard to keep up. I admit I was a Rock fan (no idea what a mark was back then) I liked the Hardy's and E&C, Austin of course...and then HHH came back. And I was sure I'd never like another wrestler as much as I liked him. Until 2002. One Sunday afternoon watching with my dad after we'd worked in the garden all morning (kinda became a tradition for us) Shawn Michaels walked onto the screen. His match at Summerslam 2002 was all it took, I was hooked.

Since then I have seen practically every match he has ever wrestled. When I outgrew watching Raw every week at about 17 I still watched HBK DVDs and matches whenever I could. I don't know what it is about him, his passion, his obvious enjoyment in the ring, his sheer athletic ability, but I have loved HBK for the past 8 years. As a female fan of wrestling it's often hard to justify your reasons for watching wrestling out side of 'Randy Orton is hot' (or some such excuse) to other people, but on the rare occasions my friends have taken the time to let me explain I'd show them an HBK match or promo and my enthusiasm helped them understand.

There are other wrestlers now that I enjoy watching, HHH, Orton, Cena; but none of them have captivated my attention like Shawn Michaels. I truly believed he could beat the Undertaker last night because he has been so exceptional throughout his career…and because I didn’t want to think about what wrestling would be like once he was gone. Unlike so many others, I believe he won’t come back, not to wrestle, and excuse the pun but it breaks my heart. He deserves a life outside of wrestling, and I don’t think you could find one HBK mark who would begrudge him that, but it’s hard to accept he’s gone because we’re so used to believing in him, in what he can do, that it seems unfathomable that he is finished.

He is, in my view, the best all-round wrestler to ever pull on the boots. I don’t care about drawing power, title runs or epic feuds (although he had his share). Shawn Michaels enjoyed what he did, and let us share that with him for over 15 years. So I thank him. From the bottom of my heart I wish him well, and will forever think of him as the Icon, the Headliner, the Showstopper, the Main Event…Mr. WrestleMania, The HeartBreak Kid! 
Thank you Shawn Michaels.


----------



## wwf20112 (Sep 26, 2004)

Shawn is the guy who got me hooked on wrestling, He was the reason I started watching it back as a kid in 1995/1996. After seeing everyone of his classic matches and matches on Monday Night Raw he was the best that you can be in a wrestling ring and there will never ever be another Shawn Michaels. When you grow up with someone at such a young age and see them retire it is so hard to take in. I enjoyed him every second when he was on the television screen and loved what he added to the show. I'll miss him but I wish him the best as im sure he will love being a father to his kids even more. What a way to go out for Michael Hickenbottom a.k.a Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Heartbreak Kid128 (Apr 3, 2007)

I had known of wrestling for a a few years when I was really little, but didn't watch. Then around 1995 I started watcing HBK as a kid and he is the only reason I started to watch. I've found some others I've liked, but none at his level. He's kept me interested since 2002, and now that he has retired I don't think I'll be watching anytime soon. I'll still check in reports to see what's going on, but I can't watch. I wish I would have gone to an event during this past year[Last was 2008], if I had known he was retiring I would have. It was very sudden. There's still the hall of fame and hopefully some signings. Watching him since I was 7 as my idol and now seeing him retire is very surreal.

I can't imagine what WrestleMania XXVII will be like without him, poor Atlanta.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I've always said that no one superstar was bigger than the WWE itself but I might make an exception for Shawn Michaels.

I feel honestly drained and sad after watching Raw and I just don't feel the WWE will be the same again.

Sure the company will continue and survive but apart of the company will be missing now that Shawn has left.

Thanks for the memories Shawn.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

The greatest in ring performer in WWE histry imo. Classics with Bret, HHH, Vader, Foley, Taker, Orton, Cena, Ramon, Jericho, Owen, Bulldog, Benoit, Angle etc.... what a wrestler who had so many high quality matches and even gave guys like Masters their best matches.

I can only hope this aint the last time he's around. Guys gotta come back and show em' how it's done. Let's see who steps up now.


----------



## ronnygreen (May 3, 2009)

I hope Shawn Michaels can live a happy, sucessful life away from the ring. So many get drawn back for one last buck.
I hope he isn't one of them and can retain his dignity, status and posistion of respect in the eyes of his millions of fans. He deserves to relax and enjoy life, the guy has done so much for the business, entertained us week in and week out, gave it his all.
He's the best and it's sad to see him go.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

For me it wasn't untill maybe 1996/1997 when I first saw Shawn Michaels wrestle. As many of you I was very into other guys like Austin, HHH, Rock, MAnkind, Taker.... being said all greatness from past and some from present....

Here we had WWF until 2001/2001 and after that I got disconnected since I did not have cable or internet and it was until 2004 when I began to watch wrestling again and began to download all events. Since that moment, enjoying each appereance, being funny, heel, face, dissapeareance of Shawn was awesome.

He was simply fantastic doing whatever he did, retiring people, showstopping anyone, talking, yelling, making jokes... 

I could write pages about his inring skills, about what he has accomplish, but a few words summarize what I feel and think....

ONE OF THE BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN ON THIS AREA AND DEFINITELY ON OF MY FAVORITES I WILL FOREVER MISS!!!!

ANOTHER ONE LIKE HIM, NEVER AGAIN!!! THANKS SHAWN!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shawn Michaels was actually the name that got me watching wrestling. My older brother and his friends would always talk about him (this was around the time he was shifting toward forming DX) and I wanted to know who the heck he was. So one night I tuned into Raw looking for Michaels the whole way. Funnily enough, Steve Austin was the guy I ultimately found and the one that got me hooked. But I also found Michaels and I enjoyed him, even as he went heel and formed DX. They were the bad guys but they were so damn cool. 

Pretty soon, Shawn had become my favorite wrestler, after Austin. His mannerisms, his attitude and his athleticism kept me hooked. When he left in 98 I was confused. Sure he lost to Austin, but why did he go away? The years went by, the Attitude Era rocked and I admit, Shawn became an afterthought. And when he came back in 2002 and put on that classic with Triple H he made me regret EVER forgetting about him even in the slightest. And for the following seven and a half years I got to witness the Showstopper do what he does best, PERFORM. I wondered year after year, how did he do it? The guy went well into his forties outperforming EVERYONE. 

After tonight, I don't know what to see. I've seen wrestling without Michaels, sure, but to know, this is it, having witnessed his legacy, is unreal. I saw the defiant slap to Undertaker's face also be a slap to all the detractors, anyone who ever doubted Shawn. Any time anyone questioned "if he still had it." He slapped his personal demons and rose above them and will ultimately go down as one of if not THE greatest ever.

Thank you, Shawn. Nothing more can be said.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm going to sticky this thread for a while... *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I was a fan of WCW from about 1999-2000, and started watching WWE starting 2000. Didn't really see Shawn Michaels till his return in 2002. I pretty much liked him instantly from his feud with Triple H to his short (and what was unfortunately) his last World Title reign. His match with Chris Jericho at Wrestlemania 19 remains one of my favorite matches of all time. I've really never seen a more charismatic personality in the WWE. After a while I dug around on some of his older matches, and really loved them. It is true the "Mr. Wrestlemania" nickname, because he has always put on a good show at Mania. It's gonna be really sad not seeing him in the ring anymore. He proved yesterday, that he is still as crafty in the ring and can still go for a lot more high profile matches. Hope to see him in some capacity in a ring again someday. Thank you Shawn.

And P.S. he seriously has one of the best entrance themes evvvvvvvvvvvvverrrrr.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Great wrestler. Thanks for the great matches.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

For the longest time i wanted to hate HBK, for the Montreal incident, but then when he came back , a better person cause of god, more respect for the business, and still amazing in the ring, i just couldn't, he was too awesome to hate

Thank you HBK you were the man

Favorite HBK match: Cena/HBK WM23

Favorite moment: "Let me handle this i speak Jive"


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I can still remember that the first pay per view wrestling event that I ever watched live (not just tuning in here and there), was Wrestlemania X with my cousins who were huge into WWF. That event made me a WWE fan from that point on, and although the entire event was amazing, the man that really sealed the deal for me was The Heartbreak Kid, Shawn Michaels.

That ladder match was unlike anything I had ever seen in my life. The things that Shawn Michaels and Razor Ramon were doing were unthinkable. I remember thinking to myself as Shawn went to the top of the ladder and did the splash, that he was going to kill Razor Ramon (lol). From that match on, I was a huge Shawn Michaels fan. I loved how he was a bad boy character, that broke all the rules and didn't listen to anyone. He wasn't as big as some of the other guys at the time, but he proved that you did not have to be a big guy to make it to the top of the WWE. He used his unbelievable athleticism and in-ring finesse to make even the biggest HBK haters admire his ability. 

I don't know what it was about Shawn's in-ring talent that got me the most...whether it was his ability to make any move look like he was truly putting all of his power into it, or the way he could sell any move to make it look devastating, or just the way he executed all of his moves so picture perfect. Every single body slam, moonsault, elbow drop, and of course Sweet Chin Music, that Shawn did was done spot on every time. The man was not afraid to take a hard bump in the slightest and was the innovator of many of the "big spots and bumps" that modern WWE fans have somewhat taken for granted. Everything from Shawn falling off of the first Hell in a Cell against the Undertaker, to Shawn performing the splash on Razor Ramon at Wrestlemania X, to his high flying spots upon his return in 2002, he has always shown why he is the man that inspired so many current wrestlers.

Shawn Michaels paved the way for wrestlers like Chris Jericho by making his type of high flying, risk taking style combined with sound technical ability that was all being delivered by a smaller guy acceptable...and in the process making the style mainstream. Shawn has had classics with Bret Hart, Undertaker, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Razor Ramon, The British Bulldog, Kurt Angle, Randy Orton, John Cena, Stone Cold Steve Austin. The man could literally put on a 5 star match with ANYONE. 

There is a reason he is called "The Showstopper", "The Main Event", and "Mr. Wrestlemania". He gave us, the fans, some of the most incredible matches and moments in professional wrestling history. The man put this business at the forefront of his life for over 20 years. Whether he was at the center of controversy, exploiting his backstage power, returning as a new man who had been changed for the better, or putting over younger talent in such an elaborate fashion he always gave 110% in whatever he was doing. 

I know it is extremely hard for so many of us to accept that The Heartbreak Kid is finally hanging up his boots, but I think it gives us all comfort knowing that the man is comfortable and most of all READY to step away. He is ready to go and be with his family and be the father and husband he needs to be. Shawn will always be a part of the WWE and he will obviously never be forgotten. His final match against The Undertaker at Wrestlemania XXVI and his farewell address on Raw were exactly the send off he needed.

Shawn Michaels, you will be truly missed. Thank you for all the incredible memories.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

i miss u hbk!


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Ill say it again Bret Hart is my favorite wrestler of all time but HBK I can say hands down is probably the greatest in ring preformer of all time


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

When I started out watching Wrestling, it was guys like HBK, Bret, Owen, Bulldog,Undertaker, Diesel, and Razor Ramon that made me a fan. But it was Shawn Michaels that made me a life long fan. To have watched him nearly from the beginning of his singles career to tonight was an amazing ride, one that I will never experience again. He was able to get in the ring with the best of them and make them look better, guys like Bret, Taker, Owen, Angle, HHH, Jericho. He was able to take guys that weren't so great in the ring and make them look like a million bucks, guys like Shelton, Cena, Batista, Masters, Kane. Just like Cena said on the Heartbreak and Triumph DVD, he was able to bring out the personal best out of everyone, out of necessity, to be in the ring with HBK you had to raise your game to stay in the ring with him.

There will always be wrestlers that I like that I mark out for, but you can only have one favorite wrestler, for me that's Shawn Michaels. I know Shawn will never read this, but I would just like him to know that I truly appreciate what he has done to entertain me since day one, and that I only have fond memories of Shawn Michaels, and that he is the true measuring stick of what a great wrestler should be. Thank you Shawn Michaels, thank you for the memories, the moments and the matches.


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno if he's the best ever..

It's pretty much whoever you prefer between HBK, Bret or Flair as far as NORTH AMERICAN wrestlers go.

I grew up on HBK. the first two events I ever watched as a kid were Royal Rumble '94 and WrestleMania X.

It's funny the thing about the ladder match I remembered the most as a kid was when Razor pulls HBK's tight down.
Hey, I was 6 years old.

When Sid turned on HBK, I remember that like it was yesterday.

I really think he'll have one more match against HHH someday.

He's just too damn good still. He can go for another 5 years.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

First wrestlers I ever saw on tv: Shawn Michaels and Marty Jannetty on Saturday Night's Main Event 19 years ago, I was 5 years old. I didn't know what the hell I was watching and I only watched it because my three older sisters were huge wrestling fans but when I saw them, I was instantly hooked...probably because of the crazy colors.

I never cared for Hogan, Bret, Flair or Savage but whenever Michaels came on, everything stopped. I was the definition of a mark and I'm proud of that fact simply because I didn't grow up in a time where we knew everything about their personal lives and I didn't know what a gimmick or storyline meant. Like many others during that time, I was just a kid emotionally attached to a wrestler that could pull the heartstrings of his fans with a snap of his fingers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shawn was there when i first started watching wrestling. One of my all time favorite wrestlers and probably the most consistent wrestler there's ever been. Thank you for everything you've done to entertain us Shawn.


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm 23 and I've been watching wrestling consistently for 16 years or so. Shawn Michaels has always been and will always be one of my all time favorite wrestlers. I remember the first PPV I ever saw live was Wrestlemania 12. The night Shawn won the WWE title for the first time. The iron man match with Bret Hart to this day remains one of the greatest matches I have ever seen. But it's only one of so many great performances in his career. But that was the match that really got me hooked. 

Throughout his 20 plus year career Shawn Michaels has given all of us wrestling fans some of the most memorable performances of all time. Whether it be against Bret Hart, Kurt Angle, HHH, Ric Flair, Jericho, Stone Cold, Undertaker, or even Vince Mcmahon just to name a few. He's faced them all. All different styles and sizes and in most cases thrived. No matter what the rest of the card looked like, you could almost always count on Shawn Michaels stealing the show with whom ever he was in the ring with on that night. He's just one of those rare, once in a lifetime type performers.

I think we should all be greatful that Shawn was able to come back in 2002 and have this great run over the last 8 years. I really wish that WWE gave him one last great run with the WWE title. But I don't think Shawn needed the title this time around. He's simply always been about stealing the show and more often than not he has managed to do just that. When Shawn first came back in 2002 it was widely believed it would be for one match. But Shawn ended up giving us so much more than that and introduced his work to a whole new generation while giving the rest of us who were already familiar with him some great bonus material to remember forever. 

What's even better than all this is the satisfaction that HBK must feel. He's walking away at 44 years old but still at the top of his game. And still better than most of the roster. With his last match being a classic against another legend in the Undertaker in the main event of Wrestlemania. There might not be a better note to go off on. Especially when so many greats are unable to end their careers the way they would like to due to injury, health, age, or in some real sad cases premature death. 

Going into Raw tonight I was very skeptical that last night was Shawn's last match. I really assumed his last match would be against HHH maybe at Wrestlemania next year. But after HBK's speech tonight and how emotional, sincere, and real it felt. I must admit I think Wrestlemania 26 was Mr. Wrestlemania's final masterpiece in a wrestling ring and it was yet another classic from a performer unlike any other.

Shawn Michaels in-ring contributions will be missed but the great moments/matches he's given us over his brilliant career will last forever. There will never be another Shawn Michaels. HBK has cemented his legacy as one the greatest in ring performers of all time! And a personal favorite of mine from the beginning until the end!


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

For most of my life I didn't appreciate just how good he was, but I realize now he's one of the best I've ever seen. There's some huge shoes to fill in the WWE.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Everyone has said what I've been thinking, so I'll keep it short & simple.

Shawn Michaels was the reason I started watching wrestling in 1994 and the reason why I stopped watching in 1998 and the reason why I started watching again in 2002.


----------



## Dcmac (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been watching wrestling for as long as I can remember, the oldest match I remember is the Shawn/Ramone ladder match. HBK was my favorite wrestler and has been forever. WWE just won't be the same without him and I feel like my childhood is officially dead. It was hard to watch him retire and to see tears stream down his face... I was too dumbfounded to comprehend what was going on.

HBK - HOF bound
Goodbye HBK, thank you for all the memories and the great moments over the years. Good luck with your kids and good luck with the rest of your life. WWE will never be the same.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

all-time great. 

that being said he's been terrible for awhile and it's about time he left.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Arguably the greatest performer in WWE history. Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I started watching wrestling before HBK even came to the (then) WWF. When the Rockers first appeared, I was a huge Mark. Then when HBK turned heel, I was pulling for Janetty in that fued (I was a little kid--- I didn't know any better). But as the years went on, and guys like the Undertaker and Bret Hart rose to super stardom while Hulkamania wore out its welcome, Ultimate Warrior was a headcase, and Jake the Snake became born again, there was always one constant: *HBK was freakin' AWESOME.
*
He may not be the best "wrestler" in some people's eyes, but I think he is one of the best performers to ever grace ANY ring. His legend will live on forever, and I am thankful for him. I think he did a lot to sculpt (the good parts of) wrestling today as we know it. He defined what it meant to be high-risk, energetic, funny, and a brilliant story-teller. One of the few who could believably sell being either a face, a heel, or a 'tweener. 

HBK is immortal.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't take this. It sucks ass seeing one of the greatest in ring performers go. Especially when he can still wrestle better than anyone else in the business at age 45. 

God Shawn, I'm really gonna miss ya. Your amazing. Enjoy your life, and don't forget about us.


----------



## thebestwrestler (Feb 6, 2010)

He's the best wrestler that has ever lived.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

astrosfan said:


> With Shawn retiring tonight, do you guys think there going to put him in the Hall of Fame next year or are they going to wait?




Doubtful, all rumors are pointing towards a WCW-themed Hall of Fame for next year since it is being held in Atlanta, GA so HBK wouldn't really fit in with the theme.


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me to see Michaels get put into the HOF next year, so what if it's a WCW theme, HBK's induction won't be held off due to a trivial reason like that. He is the best ever.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Doddsy said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to see Michaels get put into the HOF next year, so what if it's a WCW theme, HBK's induction won't be held off due to a trivial reason like that. He is the best ever.


Yes but they would wanna reserve it for a different year since next year will probably be headlined by Goldberg. They're running out of names so Shawn will definitely be saved for a year of his own.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

Shawn Michaels was my first favorite wrestler along with my first hero, and still is to this day. I remember watching him beat up Flair back in 03 and I was hooked. Without him, my love for wrestling wouldn't be as great and I wouldn't be inspired to be a wrestler. Throughout watching the WWE, there was times I wanted to tune out for a while but HBK made me tune into RAW each week. Even if no one else could entertain me, I knew he could and he always did. 

God certainly blessed Shawn and he always was a postive influence on me. It's hard for me to think of him now and I know it's not gonna get any easier. 

Being there last night for his "final" match made it better for me. I got to witness my hero's last match. 

Shawn, come back soon! I won't hate you for "going back on your word". You are too good to be gone for long! You still got it! Thank you Shawn! Thank you for making my life a whole lot more special and inspiring.

Come back in two years! hahahaha that should be good! jk


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

No offense but this is starting to turn into the "Shawn Michaels is murdered" thread. He's still alive folks, just not wrestling.

Thanks Shawn for the great memories, only wrestler I saw from the beginning to his end (as if he reads our comments), but why not add to it if this is going to be the only thread on it.


----------



## youngaspiring (Aug 13, 2007)

One of the greatest of all time. Definitely the greatest performer of all time. There has never been anyone from the WWE who's come close to his in-ring work, and WM 26 was a fine way to go out.

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It pretty damn hard to hold back the tears tonight during his farewell.

HBK is a legend. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Crimson™ (Apr 13, 2007)

Goodbye Shawn. I really respect the way he handled himself in his speech and I felt it was genuine. I don't see him wrestling again which is good. He deserves a normal life and to be the husband and father he has wanted to be for years. Truly one of the greatest of all-time. He will be missed in the squared circle for sure.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Shawn's speech was great but i am kind of disappointed he didn't mention Jannetty.

Between the HBK/Bret reconciliation, their farewell speeches, the final wrap up to Vince/Bret, the spontaneous "Owen" chants this very much felt like 90's WWF: The finale episode.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i cant tell you how big of an hbk fan i am..im 24 years old ive been watching wrestling as long as i can remember, my parents use to say i knew every wrestler before i knew my abc's lol

shawn michaels has been my fav wrestler since day one,i have old home movies me fighting with my brother he was macho man and i was always shawn michaels,this is before he even became the break out single star that he became

when shawn got hurt and was force to leave for awhile from 98 till 2002 when he came back, i always said to my friends i always said to my family this week shawn is coming back this week shawn is coming back i never gave up hope that he would come back..and all i ever wanted was for him to just be on tv every week didnt need to wrestle..then he started to wrestle again and ive become a bigger shawn michaels fan if thats even possible

during that 2002 return i finally got to meet the heart break kid..and not only that but i got to meet him 3 blocks from where i live in brooklyn ny at this sports/arcade place it was a dream come true..i got to meet him one more time after that both times he was a class act and very appreciative of my comments

also in 2002 i was fortunate to see him win his last world title in the first chamber match in madison square garden that was a great moment as well

i sit here and i think to my self im pretty sure this time this retirment is real..but part of me wants to believe he will be back at some point like alot of others think

anyone out there that doesnt respect shawn that doesnt agree that he puts on 5 star matches 99 percent of the time,that isnt in the top 3 of all time (on my list number 1) then they are not true wrestling fans

heres a quick little wallpaper a made up tonight if anyone wants to grab it be my guest keep the respect coming for the best to ever step in the ring


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Powerful farewell speech from HBK.

Very, very pleased he didn't get jumped to generate cheap heat for a heel. Oh, that would have pissed me off. I thought it would have been cool if the entire roster came out onto the stage, but it was still well done. 

I'm much more depressed about this than I thought I would be. I'm truly going to miss HBK.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

There isn’t a lot I can contribute to this thread without being repetitive, so I’ll just say this:

As a Bret Hart fan from Canada, I grew up despising Shawn Michaels because of what I heard about what he was like, what he did to Bret Hart and his attitude towards Canada (_I was young. Kayfabe rules!_). I must have watched _Wrestling with Shadows_ at least 15 times from 1999-2001. But you know, after he returned from his hiatus in 2002, I absolutely fell in love with the guy. 

Now, I'm not sure what made me turn, but after his match at Summerslam vs. Triple H, I turned into a mark. I bought his shirts, I bought his trading cards and I bought his posters. I bought everything that had his face or his name on it. I guess what I'm trying to say is that while I hated him as a kid, I absolutely fell in love with Michaels after he returned. It has been a joy to watch thousands of his matches over the years on tape, on DVD and on YouTube.

Thank you, Shawn.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Still can't believe he's legit retiring. I feel this kind of sadness when Eddie G and Owen H passed away. Thank you Shawn for the beautiful matches you gave to us. Every Raw, House show or PPV match, you gave your all. Thank you1


----------



## Willow the Wisp (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks to the greatest in ring performer in wrestling history!!!! HBK for life!!!!


----------



## D3nnis (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to thank Shawn Michaels the greatest performer of all time and most importantly my idol for all the great memories and matches, even the sleepless nights.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

There will never be another entertainer like HBK. It's going to be really weird not seeing HBK on a regular basis. He deserved one last title run, but I can only respect his decision not to have one.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

He was my first and (only constant) favourite wrestler ever since I saw him in early 1995. WrestleMania XII is one of my most memorable and fondest childhood memories. I even picked Michaels to win over British Bulldog for the European title in England! He is the reason I never liked Austin at his peak  (although looking back I do now) as I was pissed off when he was beat at WM14. I didn't watch much off late 98 and 99. The Rock got me back into wrestling in 2000 and thankfully when The Rock retired at Summerslam 2002 from full time wrestling, HBK returned.

With Michaels now retiring, their is only Bret Hart left keeping me watching RAW. 


Thank You Shawn


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok back when he was feuding with Bret Hart I used to hate HBK with a passion because he was going against my favourite wrestler Bret Hart. Sure I was young at the time and believed it was all real
I'll never forget when he came back at summerslam 2002 against Triple H and became an instant fan after that. All it took was one match for me to be an instant follower of HBK. 

Ive always been a fan of the 'born again' HBK (2002-2010). During this time he has provided countless amounts of classic matches and has stole the show at every Wrestlemania since he came back. I also loved the DX reunion in 2006 as I was a big DX mark back then. If I start talking about the matches he has had, I will be here all week. 

I became a even bigger fan after watching the heartbreak and triumph DVD. It was great to see how he has changed from his days in the 90s to now become a family man who puts his family and faith first before anything else. 

Only on very very very rare occasions do I feel some kind of emotional feeling when watching WWE wrestling but HBKs farewell speech was definitely one of those emotional moments. I liked how he thanked the guy who makes the promo videos, it was random but so true. 

Yes we all come on here and bash the WWE with their PG era and John Cena superman antics, but every once in a while the WWE comes up with powerful and unforgettable moments like RAW last night.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

There's not much more I can add to what has already been said.

I remember how he was there when I started watching wrestling, so many years ago. And he had the character of what we would now call a douche bag. I remember Jannetty smashing a mirror over his head in the early nineties.

But that was the thing - even though he portrayed a complete douche, I couldn't hate him. I wanted to, but he was so charismatic, and his matches were constantly off the charts. Hate him? How could I do anything but admire him.

He's probably the best worker the WWE has ever had, and I'm honestly sad to see him leaving.

All the best, Shawn. I'm an enormous Undertaker mark, but I'll admit that you should have won the streak. You were the only person on the WWE roster who deserved it.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

I really thought it was a perfect farewell for Shawn. I've got to admit that I felt alot sadder then I was expecting to during the farewell.

I've wondered for so many years what it'd be like when Shawn did retire, and now that he has....it's just a really weird feeling. I've watched him wrestle ever since I was 3 years old, and now almost 17 years later thinking that he's finally hanging up his boots is unreal.

Thanks Shawn. Really the greatest in ring performer of all time.


----------



## king_lennox (Feb 14, 2009)

im a massive bret hart fan, but shawn is the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be!


----------



## SMALLS07 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am 32 years old and have been the biggest HBK fan there is. I wrote my tribute over on the johnreport.net so Im going to keep this short. Greatest ever. Never will there ever be another HBK. NEVER!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Hank you Shawn u ar truly the best ever u made wrestling wat it is along with taker the two greatest in ring performers ever 

Have a LNG healthy life hbk hope we see u soon


----------



## deadboycow (Mar 15, 2010)

The.Best.Ever


----------



## Kliqster (Dec 17, 2002)

It upset me as a kid to see him leave back in 1998. Every time he returned for a fleeting appearance and his music would hit, I'd instantly be hoping for one more match. It never seemed likely until he came out of retirement in 2002. But there was always "unfinished business" giving his fans hope. I think we all thought he'd be back someday for a match, but not many of us thought he'd return for another eight year run and rip up the record books with classic match after classic match.

And now I guess it was upsetting all over again to see him leave last night. But this time it had a sense of finality. I'm glad Wrestlemania 14 isn't my last memory of him. And that he came back, wowed a new generation of fans for another eight years and showed why he's the greatest. He can definitely retire in comfort knowing that he was the headliner he always claimed to be right until the last pin.


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not a long time fan. I haven't watched all the matches that cemented his status as the greatest of all time. But I know just how important and how special he was. He was wrestling, and he has done so much for the sport and for the fans. His retirement ends a storied career, a living piece of wrestling history and whilst it is pretty sad to think that he won't be back... I think he, more than anyone... Has earned the right to hang up the boots. Take a rest Shawn, you've earned it. Wishing you all the best HBK.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone has said what I would have liked to already, so I will just say.

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Shawn Michaels is my all time favorite 

It started when he feuded with Jannetty early 93 and Mr Perfect... he had that cocky attitude and that ugly mullet :lol
He puts some many classic on the table ( in rings, in promos etc... ) and i'm sure he still can have some 5 stars at 44, anyway i don't wanted seeing him in a ring making a clown of himself like Flair so he better retire now after that amazing match at Mania

IMO he's the greateast WWF champion of all time 

thanx for all these years "Showstopper", "Headliner", "Main Event", "Icon"...


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

After hearing he worked a lighter schedule, living in England i thought i'd never get the chance to see guys like Shawn, Taker and Ric Flair live but luckily i've had the chance to see all of them and probably will never forget it.

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

One of my favorite wrestlers of all time. My 2nd to be specific. 2nd to Stone Cold. HBK used to be my favorite wrestler and then he got hurt and Stone Cold moved into that spot. Some days HBK is my favorite and other days its Stone Cold to tell you the truth. 

I grew up watching HBK, and he was my favorite. Watching all his matches was just amazing. Thank you for entertaining us for the past 22 years in the WWE. You definitely have gone out in a blaze of glory. Can't wait to see Shawn Michaels once again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Shawn Michaels will always go down as the greatest ever in my book. I started watching wrestling in the summer of '91, but when I got Sky and watched it week in week out, Shawn Michaels was the guy that stood out for me. His charisma, his attitude and his ability blatantly stood out from everyone else. Everyone will remember his matches with Bret & Taker and his Royal Rumble victories, but I remember silly little matches with Jeff Jarrett at In Your House 2 when he won the Intercontinental title from Jeff Jarrett too.

When he came back in 2002 I was over the moon, and when he won the World Championship at Survivor Series later that year, I marked out like a bitch. Despite the back injury, he still put on epic matches against the likes of Jericho, Angle & Taker. In that ring, he was an icon. He's the best I've seen and the best I think I'll ever see.

Thanks for the memories Shawn.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I loved when HBK actually thanked the guy doing all the video packages, FINALLY someone giving Adam some credit!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a big loss for the WWE. When Shawn's on RAW the show is just better. Without him I think WWE will truggle for a while. Shawn was always in the top feuds, had the most anticipated matches, and always delivered in this PPV matches. WWE needs to step up their game now that he's gone.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Still feels surreal to me...

I was 7 years old the day I went to my first live show. That night, Shawn was "knocked unconsious" from a kick to the head by Owen Hart. The crowd went silent as we wondered if Shawn was okay. The ladies in front of us kept screaming for Shawn to get up, but he never did....

Me being just a kid at the time, I was so worried. From that day on, I never missed a RAW because I wanted to check up on him. He became my first crush and the main reason I've stayed a wrestling fan for so long. Sure, I have new favorites now but without Shawn I wouldn't have gotten into anyone else. 

Thank you Shawn. For giving the fans your all every night. And for the speech he gave last night. It was the first time I've cried over wrestling in a long while.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

shuriwhisper said:


> I was explaining to my girlfriend just who Shawn Michaels is and why I care so damn much.
> 
> She said "it's ok, maybe another one like Shawn will come along." At first I thought to myself "ha, that guy would have to be fucking amazing in the ring" but then later on I realized that for me personally, there isn't gonna be another Shawn Michaels.
> 
> ...


This.

Exactly the same story for me.

Shawn is truly one of a kind. I'm very thankful to have had the opportunity to watch him perform.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

We're lucky. When we get older we can tell everyone we know that we all saw the greatest wrestler ever perform.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

I still cant believe Michaels has retired. I just feel like he will come back. I know, its not gonna happen, but still..I got hooked into wrestling in early 2003 only. And, at that time, I only knew some of the established wrestlers like Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Rock, Stone Cold etc because my bro has told me about these guys. He was a wrestling fan at the times of 94 to 98 or something. So, I watched out for these guys when I became a fan. And, Michaels just amazed me. He was such a legend. Michaels/Trips feud was my favourite one during that time. 

Memories of Michaels career makes me really nostalgic. I couldn't watch last Raw since it is telecasted here only 1 week later. I dont wanna see Michaels speech with anyone else, cos I will be cryin..

THANK U HBK...!


----------



## egokid (Sep 24, 2006)

my earliest memory of watchin hbk was 1996 when i first watch wrestling which ironically was also my first wrestlemania

from then ive followed his career and he was my favorite wrestler and at the time when i was younger
i never understood why he really left the first time
when i came back the second time i marked out like crazy as if he was like some sort of idol lol

he always put on the best match of the card and brought in the attitude era in a sick way

atleast this time he gets to go on his own terms instead of being forced out with injury
which was very possible seeing as he had a very serious one

i do wish he had waited till next year but as someone who at his age was working as hard as he was before his back injury
i think i deserves to go home and play dad properly

if he does come back hopefully he just does the general manager gig
but yeah enjoy your rest and fruits of your labour youve earned it

thanks for making my childhood a happy one shawn, nobody will ever be able to lace your boots


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Shawn was my first favorite wrestler. I've been watching him for almost as long as he's been in WWE. I'm truly a die hard mark for him, and I always will be. No one is going to take his number one spot on my list of top favorite wrestlers of all time. He was definitely one of the best wrestlers ever. I'm really going to miss him.

*THANK YOU SHAWN FOR ALL THE MEMORIES!*​


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank You So Much Shawn you have no meant so much to me. From the early 90's he's been a favorite of mine, and always remained that. I will always appreciate the great matches and entertaining you brought to me and will never forget.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't really add much more, everyone said what I would have. I'll just leave it at this, HBK is my all time favorite wrestler, it was kind of hard to hold back the tears during his speech last night, it's going to be incredibly strange...not just for HBK not being there, but to think that he's _never_ going to be there. You know, like after Wrestlemania he usually takes a break, but it's weird that I'm not anticipating him coming back later on in the year. Not a good weird either. I'm gonna miss HBK being there and performing like crazy.

So, thanks Shawn. My favorite wrestler and imo THE greatest ever. HBK, HBK, HBK!


----------



## hbk711x (Aug 30, 2007)

HBK from turning on the rockers through the DX days to last night greatest ever thankyou!


----------



## patd522 (Jun 14, 2005)

HBK will always be the man


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

what a great send off again kudos to the wwe 
it wont be the same without HBK around


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

I never thought I would cry watching wrestling and I was trying to hold it back, but I admit it, I cried like a little baby for the man who came in to my television set for the past decade. It wont be the same. Thank you HBK.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I never watched Shawn during his original run live. When I started watching wrestling, he was WWF Commissioner at the time and I never knew what a great wrestler he had been before and would be again. Over the past eight years since his return, he has became possibly my favourite wrestler of all-time and has also proven to me that he is quite possibly the greatest in-ring worker of all-time. It is very sad to see him go. 

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Sadly, I started watching Wrestling after Wrestlemania 14, so I didn't see Michaels until he returned. Instantly I became a big fan, cheering him over anyone, I even remember going crazy when he won the Elimination Chamber to gain the WHC at Survivor Series 2002. He would be one of the biggest reasons I would tune into Raw each week. He has had one of the best, or maybe THE best career a wrestler can have, there will never be anyone like him or better. I'm not ashamed to say he is role model for me, even a hero. Thank you Shawn Michaels, you are and will always be the greatest ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We're lucky. When we get older we can tell everyone we know that we all saw the greatest wrestler ever perform.


:agree:

HBK brought in a large amount of casuals and was a true innovtor as well.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Is anybody still has gutted as I am.

Honestly the way I'm feeling you would think he had died.

God I'm stupid.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is a man who can wrestle way better than every main eventer on raw retiring? This sucks ass. Wish he would've gone out against Triple H too.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

I always respected Shawn, never liked him much lol. I could never relate to his **** erotic gimmick in the 90's. but he is one the greats, no doubt about it. I put him in the top 5 in WWE history easy, I know some people think he's number 1, and thats fine, an argument can be made. Bret, Austin, Taker and The Rock hold the top 4, and then HBK...Just my opinion...I dont want to get raped by HBK marks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is anybody still has gutted as I am.
> 
> Honestly the way I'm feeling you would think he had died.
> 
> God I'm stupid.


No, you are not alone. I have been depressed since I went to bed last night  It just seems surreal that we will never see him again.

I am praying he guest hosts or referees very soon.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is anybody still has gutted as I am.
> 
> Honestly the way I'm feeling you would think he had died.
> 
> God I'm stupid.


Defiantly not the only one...I'm pretty damn gutted. On one hand, I'm glad he left when he was still fantastic and still one of the best in the company, but on the other...I didn't want him to go. It was just surreal hearing him talking and just thinking, 'I might not see HBK in the WWE again', or just even, 'HBKs not gonna be there next week', weird. Hopefully at some point he does come back, not for a match or anything but a hosting gig, manager of GM type thing.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Defiantly not the only one...I'm pretty damn gutted. On one hand, I'm glad he left when he was still fantastic and still one of the best in the company, but on the other...I didn't want him to go. It was just surreal hearing him talking and just thinking, 'I might not see HBK in the WWE again', or just even, 'HBKs not gonna be there next week', weird. Hopefully at some point he does come back, not for a match or anything but a hosting gig, manager of GM type thing.


This. Especially the surreal part. I kept thinking something was going to happen but it didn't, that alone made this so much special.


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is anybody still has gutted as I am.
> 
> Honestly the way I'm feeling you would think he had died.
> 
> God I'm stupid.


no, Im gutted and heartbroken too, the WHOLE time Shawn was giving his speech I was crying my eyes and kept saying over and over that I can't believe this is happening, you don't know how much I truly love that man, he is , was and ALWAYS will be my favorite wrestler,along with HHH.Raw will not be the same without him thats for sure, no more sexy boy God bless Shawn Micheals and I thank him for entertaining me ALL these years, he was one of the best in ring performers of MY generations.BTW, I think his farewell speech was THE BEST farewell speech Id ever heard, even better then flairs.


----------



## jerichoNCL (Jan 11, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is anybody still has gutted as I am.
> 
> Honestly the way I'm feeling you would think he had died.
> 
> God I'm stupid.


I feel the exact same way, I lost count of the amount of times I cried during his speech and at the end of his fight at WM, everyone else has pretty much summed up what I was going to say, so yeah. Thank you Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't think it's hit me yet. Just hard to believe that he will never wrestle again.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

It hit me as hard as when I heard Eddie was dead and also wen Benoit was announced dead aswell.

He might be my favourtie wrestler ever now, but I'm not sure. The guy was fantastic and watching that speech was just epic and really made you feel like you were witnessing A MOMENT.

The Heartbreak Kid Shawn Michaels has left the building .


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

All I have to say is - thank you Shawn!


----------



## Pacman37 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just, thank you Shawn. Anyone who can make a grown man cry must be someone special.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive been an HBK fan since the days of the Rockers/Saturday Night's Main Event, Im going on 21 years of watching wrestling. Not much else to say that hasnt been said already, but there will never be another quite like him. He knew how to entertain and put on one hell of a show, despite his injuries and personal issues and he gets nothing but respect from me because of that. Sad to see him go, but he honestly needed it. Its time for a whole new generation of superstars to step up and take the torch now. Thanks for 25 years of memories Shawn Michaels.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I been a fan of Shawn since the mid 90's. Always was a fan and I remember back in 1997, I kept wondering why he started to act differently and was acting like a prick. Now I can look back at his career and be glad that he is now a changed man and cares about entertaining us. He is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and he will be missed. If he does come back someday in the future, I will love it. But for now, thank you Shawn.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

HBK has been in the WWE basically every single year i've ever watched wrestling.

Will suck to watch WWE and not get to see such great matches that he's put on.

Rock-HBK will probably be the greatest wrestling match to have never happened and now it never will.

WWE needs to build guys up fast cause HBK leaving is the start of what will be a sad next few years with many others leaving as well


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you, Shawn.


----------



## dgenxali (Oct 2, 2007)

I just have to write in this thread!

Shawn Michaels had been my favourite wrestler for 14 years..and 14 years ago was the first time i started watching wrestling..and shawn michaels vs understaker was the first match i ever watched..it was the hell in a cell match..the very first..and it was after watching that match that i became a fan and have never missed anyting in wrestling ever since..that match was a classic and 14 years later their match at wrestlemania 26 was even a bigger classic..wat an amazing journey its been..the rockers, the sexy boy, the boyhood dream, the kliq, dgeneration x, nwo, the icon, the main event, mr. wrestlemania..he was the reason i watched monday night raw regularly..his were the only matches that i watched even two to three times repeatedly..his match at mania 25 i watched 8 times already..even mania 26 match i have watched thrice already..his matches were the best..they had a story..the emotional connection that i had with shawn , i could never had with anyone else..he is the bets in ring performer..he is the best wrestler of all times..and he is my most favourite wrestler and will always be! God Bless u Shawn! Thnx for all the amazing memories u gave me over the years! thnx for making me fan of this world of professional wrestling..

Shawn Michaels The Best there is, The Best there was and The Best there ever will be!
KliQ 4 Life!
HBK Fan 4 Life!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

What can you say about this man? Truely one of the best wrestlers there ever was. He entertained in almost every match which is something that can't be said about a lot of superstars and went a long way too saving the past two Manias.

I still don't think this will be the end for Shawn as although he's strong about his feelings the now, things change and i think the same will happen with Shawn. I'm 50/50 now though if i really want him too return. I always thought his last match should be against Triple H but his ending last night and at Mania was the perfect goodbye.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

How many times do I have to cry over Shawn Michaels? I remember when I was a little kid and they showed that promo of him losing his smile and I cried like a baby. Then later on when he retired because of his back injury and was gone for 4 years I cried and didn't think he would return. When he came back as the new member of the NWO, I was so shocked and started jumping around really excited to see my childhood hero back on my television. I'm so glad Shawn Michaels stayed all these years as I thought back then he was only going to stay for 2 years and bounce. Last night, again tears rolled down my eyes because my favorite wrestler ever, the one who got me watching wrestling in the first place is finally retiring. I'm really going to miss Shawn Michaels and really hope he comes back as a Guest Host or Commissioner role.

Thanks for the Memories Shawn. You were an inspiration to me, my childhood hero, you're truly going to be missed.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is anybody still has gutted as I am.
> 
> Honestly the way I'm feeling you would think he had died.
> 
> God I'm stupid.


I'm pretty heartbroken, too. It's bittersweet, because I'm SO happy that he's at peace and okay and could smile like that... man, as a fan, there's nothing better than to see that. But I'm depressed as hell at the thought that we'll never see him again. He's too damn good to be gone forever.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Shawn Michaels is without doubt one of the best performers off all time. He was a pleasure to watch everytime, a truly great worker who always delivered in what he did. Im sad that he has retired but then again he can be with his family now which is what Shawn wants. Shawn Micheals was GREAT one of the best ever. Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Randy-RKO-Orton (Mar 31, 2010)

Long live HBK, would love to see one more match at any time but dont see it happening and i respect him for keeping to his word, rather than going to another promotion like Flair did.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I first started watching Shawn Micheals when he was part of The Midnight Rockers with Marty Jannetty during the AWA shows on ESPN. I can't remember anybody on else on those shows that I liked but I remember how cool I thought they were. It was funny because the only other wrestling I saw on TV was the WWF and outside of the British Bulldogs, the Midnight Rockers were absolutely my favorites even though they wrestled on this "B-side" promotion.

When they came to the WWF as the Rockers I was SO excited! I couldn't wait for them to win the championship. Sadly, they never did. I remember them losing a lot and by the time Shawn Michaels made his legendary heel turn, I had started losing interest in wrestling. I didn't see his rise to individual fame during the WWF's "Disney Days" in the mid-90's. It wasn't until after I got back into wrestling with the rise of WCW and the Attitude Era that I went back and looked at all the stuff that Shawn Michaels had done. The matches he had during his first run as champion against Vader, Mankind, Sid, British Bulldog, etc. were just CLASSICS! He was absolutely at the top his game then. It made me appreciate him all the more as he started gaining popularity as a heel with Degeneration X.

Unfortunately, the raunchiness of the Attitude Era once again turned me off the product until just a few years ago. I read Ric Flair's biography "To Be The Man" and he mentioned Shawn's conversion to Christianity and it intrigued me so I read Shawn's book "Heartbreak & Triumph." It made me want to get caught up on his work again. The first thing I wanted to see was his match against Kurt Angle at WrestleMania 21 and I've got to say this, that was without a doubt the absolute BEST straight-up wrestling match I've EVER seen! No gimmicks, nobody else getting involved, just two guys in a ring tearing down the house. I could watch that match a million times and never get tired of it. It was professional wrestling in it's purest form.

I wasn't crazy about what Shawn became toward the end of his career, a pandering merchandise pusher for the Psuedo-DX but I was glad for the way he went out, having a no-frills wrestling match with another legend and going out with dignity even in defeat.

What I admire most about Shawn Michaels the wrestler is that when people think about him, they don't mention all the titles he's won. You hear that so often with guys like Ric Flair, Triple H, Randy Orton, Edge, Chris Jericho, etc. Shawn's got his championships that could be talked about. But that's not what people think of when they think about HBK. They think about what a great in-ring performer he was. If I were a wrestler, I think I'd want that to be my legacy too.

Farewell, HBK. Even now that you're gone, nobody wants to have to follow Shawn Michaels.


----------



## 4everTheIcon (Mar 31, 2010)

Many people say that Shawn got them hooked in wrestling back in 96. I just started watching wrestling in the beginning of 06 and he was still the one that forced me to watch RAW each and every week. That defiant attitude so well fit him, the unique in-ring ability, the amazing promos... there will never be another Shawn Michaels. I will miss him like I'll miss no other but I think he still should come back at Wrestlemania 30 to retire The Game (mode dream on: or to end the streak).


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I have watched wrestling for over 35 years. I remember Marty Jannetty forming the Midnight Rockers in the AWA. I had favorites before HBK. He wasn't always my favorite, but over time he just was always there, always putting on awesome promos, but even more he put on matches that left me gasping. He could fly and yet he managed to avoid being called a high flyer. He could brawl, he played the courageous face and the cowardly heel equally well. Somehow, it just seemed that there was always something of the real him coming through in all he did. He worked his ass off for the business and he seemed to genuinely love doing it. There are very few wrestlers I mark out for, but he will always be the one that I marked out hardest for. Face or heel, I wanted to see an HBK match. Hell, I was happy as hell just to see his rare guest appearances and GM role for a while. 

There is something magical about him that makes people care about him. I can't quantify it. He isn't the smoothest mic worker or even close. He isn't the greatest technical wrestler or high flyer around. I think the thing is that he does everything really well. He may not be the best at anything, but there may be no one else who was so good at so many things. He didn't try to do what wasn't in his talent range. His moves were always crisp, he sold for other people. He was sooooo good at making us feel for him when he lost, even when he was a heel. He always seemed very human. Flawed and weak at times. Prone to mistakes in judgment, but also able to become so much more than anyone thought he could be. 

I think the biggest thing HBK did is told a story. It was a story we lived with him. We kind of believed it could be us living that story as easily as him. He was totally unique. His retirement has a chance to be totally unique as well. Very few, if any, wrestlers have gone out while still performing at the level HBK is still able to perform. We all know we could see more great matches out of him, but eventually they would start to fall off and he would retire as a fading talent. Instead we are left hungering for more. I think it is a good thing honestly. I would rather not ever see HBK stumbling around the ring like Flair and Hogan and some of the other older wrestlers. Leave us with a match that could legitimately be called a classic and never tarnish the body of work by staying too long. 

I wish HBK all the best. He deserves every accolade he gets, he also deserves to live his life with no regrets about not wrestling longer. He has his priorities straight and I think that is great. It makes me feel so much better to call myself a fan of his to see him walking away to be there for his family and his health. He is a lucky man and deserves to enjoy the fruits of the work and sacrifice he has put into wrestling. I am absolutely gutted he won't wrestle any more, but I don't want him to come back either. I want him to honor his word and find his own peace outside wrestling. I would hate to ever look on HBK as a pitiful husk of what he once was.


----------



## Ger Brassfield (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe if ol' Shawn takes a year off and rests and grows a beard and wears a different set of clothes and gets a short haircut and doesn't wrestle so hard and does some moves that are unfamiliar to the majority, he could come back again as a different person. But those tattoos could give him away, unless he has them removed or more tattoos added. Then he might come back as a bad guy with a weird Okie name.

After all, no one knew who Eugene was until Lawler said that was a whacky outfit he had on, and he said, "yes, whacky.....BUSH whacky!" and did the strange walk.

After all, who ELSE has come back trying to look different, wrestle different, and have a different persona and name?

ey what?


----------



## Jackass_RKO (Jan 26, 2007)

shawn is the greatest in ring performer and worker, Hes a genius and could make a stump look good in a ring lol, long live the heartbreak kid. Never forget the iron man match and that entrance. The epitomy of kool back then.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Such an emotional day it's been for me. I finally got to see WM and Raw today, without knowing what had happened. I a yet to see a wrestler better at telling a story in the ring than Shawn Michaels. A truly amazing performer and will be missed.


----------



## Randy0000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Im glad he retired. I really wish taker did the same after that match. Theyre both amazing and should retire in their prime.


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

I remember HBK was on, on the first Raw and SD's matches I had ever watched in my life. I remember walking away from that thinking "He's a huge star, I really like him". It seems like so long ago, and now that I've gone back and seen most of his classic matches its gonna be hard watching the WWE without shown being on the TV or expecting him to wrestle again in a few months, or on a PPV. You will be dearly missed, Mr Wrestlemania, HBK; Shawn Michaels


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you Shawn. Thank you.


----------



## maximus425 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm going into my 34th year watching wrestling. HBK is the greatest in ring performer that I have ever seen. Too me...he is not the greatest of alltime, due to the fact that Hogan and Flair helped build wrestling to what it is today. HBK was one of the few wrestler's that knew how to get his opponent over. HBK did not need belts...HBK had an in ring ability, which set him apart from most in the wrestling business. He could take an average wrestler and make him look like a superstar, which is what it is all about. I love HBK, and will miss him!


----------



## ceberus (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you Shawn, that's all there is to say about this guy.


----------



## wariss (Feb 1, 2010)

The best there was, the best there is and the best there ever will be.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Ger Brassfield said:


> Maybe if ol' Shawn takes a year off and rests and grows a beard and wears a different set of clothes and gets a short haircut and doesn't wrestle so hard and does some moves that are unfamiliar to the majority, he could come back again as a different person. But those tattoos could give him away, unless he has them removed or more tattoos added. Then he might come back as a bad guy with a weird Okie name.
> 
> After all, no one knew who Eugene was until Lawler said that was a whacky outfit he had on, and he said, "yes, whacky.....BUSH whacky!" and did the strange walk.
> 
> ...


So, Eugene used to be one of the Bushwhackers?


----------



## Lunaa (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished watching RAW about five minutes ago and I don't think I've ever smiled and cried simultaneously like that before. Everything I could think to say has already been summarised beautifully by other posters, so from the bottom of my heart, thank you Michael.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (Mar 31, 2010)

Quite honestly, no amount of superlatives do this man justice. He truly was a once in a lifetime performer.

Thank you, Shawn.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thank you shawn..thankz for the memories..you will be missed always..


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you Shawn for so much hard work you put into your career. At one point I thought he was a douchebag, and he was, but over the years he has gained my respect and is now in my top 10 favourites list. Thanks for the memories Shawn, you deserve a long and well earned retirement.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you Shawn...Nuff said!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't believe he's actually leaving. I thought this was a storyline for sure. Well, good bye and good luck HBK, you were one of the greatest.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Shawn. Great matches, great gimmicks...we'll miss ya.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

The first I ever saw of him was when I downloaded 'The Montreal Screwjob' for the purpose of seeing Bret Hart in a match, since he was getting inducted into the Hall of Fame at the time and I was interested in him (I had just got back into wrestling after watching as a kid and not understanding it). I then saw one thing that made me fall in love with Shawn. Michaels looked at the camera and did this dickhead smile and from that point on, I loved him. He is now my equal number-one hero. Thank you.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King has no idea why Shawn Michaels was given time to retire!

This is why RAW is in the gutter, giving jobbers a half an hour to talk about a career that people do not really care about!

Would have rather seen that womens tag team match go much longer, better that Shawn Michaels talking about an abysmal career, lawls!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol @ nolo king, great post.

On a more serious note, I'd like to share my thoughts on Michaels. I have to be honest, I'm 21 and the first Shawn Michaels match I ever saw was the first Elimination Chamber at Survivor Series 2002. While he was tearing it up in the 90's, I was busy watching WCW. I was a big Goldberg fan. I didn't start watching WWF until 99 or so, therefore, I didn't see Michaels wrestle. However, I did see him in his odd appearances like for the Iron Man Match with Rock and Triple H.

2002 creeps in and for some reason, I stopped watching wrestling for about a year. When I started watching again, I saw a DVD in a store (sam goody maybe, idk) and it was Survivor Series 02. I watched it and I had to see more of HBK. Since then, I've seen a lot of his 90's matches now and it's been an incredible ride watching him work his magic for the past 8 years. He isn't my favorite, but he's among them. I'm truly saddened that he's retiring. One of the greats is gone now.

We have to look forward though. There are many talents out there in the pro wrestling world that Michaels himself will tell you are better than him. I am very excited about Bryan Danielson getting a fair shake in the WWE. He's getting ready for big things. Desmond Wolfe is really heading towards a nice career. Davey Richards will most definitely be a big time player in either TNA or WWE, so let's not be too quick to write off the future of this business.

Love ya Shawn. We'll miss you.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

most of you have said what I would say about the guy, I am just glad I got to see him perform live, granted it was DX and Kofi vs Legacy but it was enjoyable none the less.


----------



## KnottyNemesis (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Shawn! Thanks for the memories. -BOW-
You are the reason I watched WWF/WWE. You will be greatly missed!
I wished the Farewell for Shawn on last Monday Night RAW could have been set more like Rick Flair's! Nonetheless it was emotional. fpalm


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I've already given my farewell to th every BEST. So with 3 HBK DVD's already on the market I would like to see just one more DVD. To be realsed next year just in time for HBK HOF induction. Hell there coming out with a 5 disc Cena DVD, I think we can find a few more gems for a 2-3 Disk HBK DVD. 

Here's what I've been thinking *Note most of these matches have only been realised on WWE PPV DVD's and nothing else*

Title "Shawn Michaels WWE Hall of Famer"
Number of Matches: 15
Disc:3

I would enjoy yet anther doc, this time foucsing on WWE stars talking about HBK in the final weeks towards WM 26. Plus I'm pretty sure the E has footage espically after that WWE.com vid. Would Shawn need to be on the DVD not but I would love it, I would also inculde if they realsed after the HOF. Shawn's HOF speech on there as well.

*Matches*
HBK vs. Marty Jannetty (Cage Match IC Title) 
HBK vs. Mr Perfect (Summerslam IC Title)
HBK vs. Diesel (WM XL WWF Title)
HBK vs. Sycho Sid (Royal Rumble WWE Title)
HBK vs Steve Austin (97 KOTR)
HBK vs Ken Shamrock (IHY DX WWF Title)
Team Austin vs Team Bishoff (Survior Series 03) 
HBK vs. HHH (Royal Rumble WHC) RR04 
HBK vs Shelton (Gold Rush Tournment Raw)
HBK vs Kurt Angle (30 Min Iron Man Match Raw Homecoming)
HBK vs Vince McMahon (Street Fight WM 22)
HBK vs Ric Flair (WM 24)
HBK vs Y2J (JD 08)
HBK vs Cena vs HHH ( WWE Title, SS 09)
HBK vs Undertaker (WM 26 Shawn's last match)

I would buy, would you?

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Frost, looks good. Only thing is XL equals 40, think you meant XI lol


----------



## Legend Killer 2010 (Mar 7, 2010)

the biggest compliment i can give shawn michaels is this

theres never been (or will be) a wrestler in history to have the amount of 5 star matches shawn had


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*For the most of my time as wrestling fan it was all about Shawn Michaels, I started watching wrestling in the 90s for the guy, when he left the WWE around 1998-2002 i stopped wathcing it even that it was the golden era but it wasn't interest me cus as i mentioned it was all about Shawn when he came back i strated to watch wrestling again till this very day.

Shawn Michaels career was very unique, it wasn't ever about winning titles, it wasn't about an undefeated streak, it wasn't about being part of the era, it was about being the very best in what he does! He is the only wrestler i've seen in my entire life that he looked the better in every match when he lose! With all repect i have for guys like HHH, Cena, Jericho, Hart and Taker when you remember them you remeber thiere great matches with Michaels.

He is the greatest wrestler of all time, it's shame that in such great career he had he only won the WWE title just only 5 times unlike some guys like Edge who won it 9 times! As i said he wasn't the guy that cared that much about winning the titles he just wanted to be called the greatest performer of all time.

Thank you Michaels for making every monday night something special for me, thank you for making me wrestling fan, thank you for making me believe that there's always another chance to be better man, thank you for enjoying me in the last 15 years.

Thank you Mr. Wrestlemania, The Icon, The Main Event, The Showstopper, The Headliner, HBK, my idol, my hero Shawn THE GREAT Michaels.

I hope the very best in your future Michaels, you will be missed but never forgotten.


HBK 4 EVER ~! *_


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Recently watched HBK vs Y2J at WM19, Loved that match from bell to bell. The HBK Entrance at WM19 always has me crack up. 

I still can't believe after his back injury, he came back in 2002 and stayed for 7+Years when i expected him to leave after WM19..


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I know, I feel incredibly grateful that he returned for '1 More Match' and ended up giving us over 7 years of entertainment. What's even more incredible is that his second run could have matched, if not surpassed his first one!


----------



## kissmya**club (Jan 9, 2010)

I had started watching wrestling at 2006. I remember that it was Vince vs HBK at W22. Since then I liked his wrestliancy and watched wrestling each and every week. I liked all his moments and enjoyed every return of HBK. The most one that I liked is when he returned to get his revenge on Orton at '07. I was really really shocked when I suddenly listened to his music when Orton leaves. Even I was expecting his return on RAW, each and every week after W25. But, unfortunately that was his last return He is my favorite. Now, I can't digest it "WWE without HBK":no:
Not ends there. No more DX He ended his career with too many loses. But the final lose is awesome. Anyway, Good bye HBK. He will not do the same like Flair did.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't believe he's really retired tbh


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nolo King said:


> Nolo King has no idea why Shawn Michaels was given time to retire!
> 
> This is why RAW is in the gutter, giving jobbers a half an hour to talk about a career that people do not really care about!
> 
> Would have rather seen that womens tag team match go much longer, better that Shawn Michaels talking about an abysmal career, lawls!


What a clown this guy is.

HBK > Nolo King


----------



## Gerald7137 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quite possibly the greatest in ring performer of all time. Mr Wrestlemania. Thank you Shawn


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the memories Shawn, you got me into wrestling and you'll always be my favourite wrestler.
Doesn't matter if guys are 40x world champions, there's only one HBK.


----------



## wwejman1 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bDWsygJem8

Here's the video, i just got questions if this is true or not, i got a gut feeling that undertaker wants to bring him back to partner with him in a couple of months or so to face somebig time heel tagteam or something else will happen, it's just a possible comeback scenario

That's just my 2cents


----------



## Budhisten (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

not too likely methinks


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

I wish...


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

no, it's not true.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Upto when he retired this week he was still one of the best workers in the business. At 44 he was SO much better than most currently in the business that are supposed to be in ther prime. If he had continued he would of still been putting on clinics he was that GREAT.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Recently watched HBK vs HHH in 3 Stages of Hell.

Shawn Michaels was one hell of an athelete and i hope he makes a return sometime down the line.

Thanks for all the great and memorable moments Shawn.


----------



## The Grappler (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*



wwejman1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bDWsygJem8
> 
> Here's the video, i just got questions if this is true or not, i got a gut feeling that undertaker wants to bring him back to partner with him in a couple of months or so to face somebig time heel tagteam or something else will happen, it's just a possible comeback scenario
> 
> That's just my 2cents


"It all seemed very real, genuine and legitimate to me!" :gun:


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I was never a HBK fan, but I always appreciated what he did. The guy came back in 2002, when he had nothing to prove and went on to have what was seemingly, another career. He didn't hog titles reigns, he just went out there and competed. It's going to be hard to fill that void, and someone who could just gave a great match with just about anyone on the roster.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

Why would he come back?


----------



## IAmCaliber (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

I think JR mentioned on his blog that it was all Shawn. I doubt we'll see him back until his HoF induction, unless he guest hosts Raw or something,


----------



## John Cena Hater (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

i was surprized he didnt mention Marty Jannetty,Jose Lothario,Sensational Sherri and Hall and Nash..maybe saving it for the HOF speech


----------



## jml90 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

I just have a feeling he'll do one more match. Only because I would think he would want his last match with HHH. Just sayin'


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Look at this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ5joL_FW2g

Adam is soooo great at making stuff like this, ya? Makes me shed a tear.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

First of all, I doubt Shawn will ever come back. Unlike others, he intentionally wanted to get away from the business and held off several years because Vince kept begging him to.


Secondly, if Shawn ever did come back, it most definitely wouldn't be to tag team with the Undertaker or with anyone else for that matter.


----------



## kissmya**club (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

He must not come back. Otherwise all these things will become useless "Streak vs Career", "Farewell Speech" and all the memories. He should not do what Flair did.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

i dont think he will come back now that was a brilliant way to go out and i think he actually doesnt want to come back.


----------



## Unforgiver98 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

Shawn is done for good in the ring, last year after WM25 he gave vince a year notice that it would be his last year in the company. will wwe bring him back for an manager role or backstage help prob maybe but not for inring competition and he wont go to tna to wrestle (nothing against ric) but he also stated he wants to stay home be with his family. this was not pushed shawn left on his own terms this was his choice


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

Come back for a tag match...Can't see it happening tbh. Maybe he'll announce it in the next 4 minutes as an april fool....


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*



John Cena Hater said:


> i was surprized he didnt mention Marty Jannetty,Jose Lothario,Sensational Sherri and Hall and Nash..maybe saving it for the HOF speech


Well, he said he doesen't want to mention much names because he will forget somebody...


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

Shawn has wanted to leave for a long time now, and I think he intends to keep his promise. What surprised me about the speech, though, was when he said, "You know, I think about it" in regards to another match. He followed that with saying he'll do everything in his power not to let it happen, and I think he's been genuine. That said, I like the admission that it's a temptation, because it tells me that he might eventually want to be involved in WWE television again, even if it's not as a wrestler. I don't want him to wrestle again, because it seems like he would see it as a failure. But I'd LOVE to see him back as GM.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I was going to say...Adam strikes again! lol I'm glad we finally know the name of the guy that does all the awesome video packages. That one is pretty incredible, while watching NXT and that came on...it made me kind of sad again. The stuff at the end with Trips is pretty damn touching.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

I don't think anyone would mind if HBK came back for another match. I mean, it wasn't like Flair where he got inducted into the Hall of Fame, he got the big match and the MASSIVE retirement ceremony on RAW with everyone coming out applauding. It was simple, so I don't think people would mind as much as they did with Flair if HBK were to come back for one more match. Especially as that 'one more match' would NEVER in a million years be for TNA.

I do think he was sincere in his speech though, when he said 'I'm gonna do everything in my power to make sure it doesn't happen', I believe him. Although that right there acknowledged that he knew there would be A LOT of temptation to come back for a big match if they asked him. 

Will we see HBK in the ring again? Probably not. Would I mind if he did? Hell no.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

As much as I loved Shawn's work, his time has come.

If he does a Ric Flair and can't step away from the business, an say goes to TNA I will lose all my respect for him. He needs to go out a legend and it was the fitting way to that.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

Those calling for Shawn as GM: we all thought he'd be entertaining as the Commissioner back in 1998-1999, and we all saw how that turned out. Not well.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

*Those calling for Shawn as GM: we all thought he'd be entertaining as the Commissioner back in 1998-1999, and we all saw how that turned out. Not well.*

Agreed. I thought Shawn was pretty bad in the GM role. I have no desire to see him try it again, 10 years later.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

I'm clinging to hope that he'll come back for ONE more match at Summerslam aginst the Peoples Champ! It'd be a dream match for so many people and no a single person would comlain about Shawn wrestling one more match if it is main eventing Summerslam against the Rock. But thats just kinda hope at the moment...


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

Michael's said it from the heart and meant. i honestly believe hbk is retiring and god bless him. he has the money the legacy the ultimate match. he is the best in wwe history hands down. he deserves his own wing in the hall of fame. hbk took a shot at ric flair for wrestling again and as a man of his word i do not see hbk wrestling again


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you Shawn.. Thanks for EVERYTHING!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Man what a legend.

Cried after WM26, cried at end of Raw the next night, cried whilst watching his my journey DVD several times.
ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!!!! lol

So hard thinking of not seeing him on TV again  he's been there since I first started watching wrestling. Will be very hard to come to terms with.

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Puroresu (Jan 24, 2010)

Shawn I can't say in words how much you meant to me and the world of professional wrestling. So maybe this tribute video I made for you can. Everyone else check it out, I put about 7 hours into this to make it the best tribute out there.

Shawn Michaels Tribute


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

*It's over.*


----------



## hbkfan2010 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

i look to see shawn come back even though he says its it. Makes you wonder if something is up. We will wait and see. He took alot of time off after 25. he has retired how many times and came back.. We will see how long this last


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

i am just glad bret and him cut the beef after all those years

bret is a bigger man for accepting shawns apology and I admire shawn for the way he has changed his life around


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

I think HBK wanted to mention Kevin Nash in his speech but can't since he's in TNA.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*



Medo said:


> *It's over.*




I think Shawn will headline the HOF next year and then he can prepare a speech that mentions all of his friends. I would love to see Kevin, Scott, Kid and Marty in the front row while Hunter inducts Shawn Michaels, the best performer in the history of the WWE.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

^^I hope so, he deserves to go into HOF straight away. I would LOVE to see Nash, Hall and Kid at the ceremony, but it would be unlikely with them working for TNA. But Trips inducting him would be epic, would be a great moment.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Kevin Nash Tweeted last night about Shawn. 



RealKevinNash said:


> HBK left the ring as he worked inside it ,the greatest ever. I love you my friend enjoy your beautiful family.my God bless you all
> 
> And then there were 4!
> 
> ...


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Shawn Michaels is some of my earliest wrestling memories. Best in-ring performer of all-time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thank you Shawn, the best ever.*


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

bye shawn, my favourite wrestler of all-time.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

The best in-ring performer I have ever watched. Thank you, THE man Shawn Michaels.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

SORRY IF ALREADY POSTED. I haven't been here all day because I had to work.

http://www.impactwrestling.com/Content.aspx?ID=32041&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+WweTnaNewsIW+(WWE+TNA+News+::+ImpactWrestling.com)&utm_content=Twitter

*- WWE NXT rookie Daniel Bryan has updated his WWE Universe blog with his thoughts on Shawn Michaels' retirement, as well as people backstage in WWE who do not think he's got what it takes to be a star.

Bryan, who was trained by Shawn Michaels' Texas Wrestling Academy school a decade ago, says he spoke with his former teacher following WrestleMania. "I was able to speak with him briefly Sunday night, and he told me that it was my time now and if I ever needed anything to just let him know. Words cannot express my gratitude for the great training he gave me, and for his support. I’m sure he will miss wrestling, but wrestling will miss him even more."

Bryan, who broke into wrestling through Shawn Michaels's TWA training school ten years ago, also talked about not being liked by "some backstage" and continued to play up the TV storyline where his perceived lack of charisma and size is an issue.

"I know I’m not what WWE usually looks for in a Superstar. It’s quite obvious by Michael Cole’s commentary that he doesn’t think I have what it takes and I know there are even more people in the back who think the same thing. They doubt my mic skills and they doubt whether the WWE Universe can get behind someone who looks as plain as I do...but none of them doubt my in ring ability," Bryan said.

"I may not be what the WWE looks for when they’re recruiting, but most of the people they recruit don’t have the passion for this business that people like Shawn Michaels have. I do, and I’ve proven it over the last ten years. I will outwork, outsmart and outclass 99.9% of the muscleheads and pretty boys that they think have the right 'look.'" *


----------



## corazondeleon (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

Good stuff, hopefully Bryan can have a very successful wwe career.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

Best of luck to him on that...Not really familiar with work like everybody else is but from what I've seen he has great ring skills...glad to hear that Shawn is still going mentor him in some way, that can only help him.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Pyro you're a trip bro...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you Shawn, the greatest of all time.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

Its nice to know HBK trained the best wrestler in the world
Kinda makes you see the impact Shawn had on wrestling.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

I wonder how close Bryan and HBK were while they were both in the WWE. I know he trained him, but were they also good friends?



Pyro™ said:


> I can't believe they have a storyline about Bryan's lack of entertainment value considering who the world champion is.


Your gimmick is old.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

Why is this in the Raw forum Daniel Bryan isn't on Raw.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Yet I dont see you disagreeing with him.
> 
> He's right.


No he isn't, his issue is for one of the 35 other threads about that; some people need to quit acting like 5 year olds and fuck up about the same shit every thread.

Bryan is a completely different wrestler anyway, someone who is incredibly entertaining inside the ring and out.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

There's also a bit about how Shawn's mom (!) called Bryan's mom to reassure her that Bryan would be taken care of. Heh! Shawn was THAT MUCH of a ne'er-do-well. (I wouldn't have wanted my hypothetical son to be in the hands of the crazy drug addict either.) 

http://fans.wwe.com/danielbryan/blog/2010/04/01/thoughts_on_the_past_week...

Anyway, Bryan's adorable. And with the melodramatic ache I feel over Shawn's (deserved and all that) farewell increasing every day it gets closer to the first Raw post-retirement, that blog really made me smile. (Yes, I am that pathetic... I get more sad every day. Hopefully I'll hit my quota for sadness soon and get over it.)


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Shawn Michaels WWE Farewell Speech 3/29/10*

If he waits a year and gets a match against Sting then would trump all.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

Based on his Cole comment, he was kinda in character there, but nice to hear his comments on HBK.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

i wish we could of seen him wrestle hbk


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan Speaks on HBK's Retirement and More*

I read this earlier, nice to here.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

wow, danielson is a legend. its just awesome that shawn trained him.. would like to know some more details about that. cant seem to find jack shit about shawns wrestling school


----------



## The Phenomenal TM (Jan 9, 2010)

Where do you even begin......

I never had Skytv growing up, but my older brother used to borrow Wrestling videos from his friends and we would sit down on a Saturday afternoon and watch them. The first match I remember was The Rockers v The Orient Express, I think it was at UK Rampage. When I saw that match from that day on Shawn has been my idol. Then my dad got a friend of his with SKYtv to start recording the WWF programming for me, because by then I was hooked. It didn't matter that the VHS's that were posted out to me were not in sync or in order, as I used to just fast forward to see Shawn Michaels. Then as a treat my dad drove me 200 miles to Aberdeen (where his friend with sky stayed) so I could watch the Royal Rumble live. I think it was in 1990 (The year Flair won it from number3) which was also the year that Shawn put Marty through the Barber shop window. Obviously I had not seen the footage until the Royal Rumble, and I just couldn't believe what I was seeing. Shawn betraying his friend....

...but being only 7 after about 5 seconds I was saying to my dad, "Oh Marty is holding him back" trying to justify his actions. So since then I knew there was nothing Shawn could do to deter my love for the man....

...now onto current times, I watched all the build up to Wrestlemanis 26, streak v career and never once did it occur to me that (1) Shawn would lose or (2) he would actually retire, I firmly believed the next night on Raw either he would flat out refuse to leave, or have a "last chance saloon" match to save his job. But watching Wrestlemania and by the commentry I just knew it was the end. I was sitting on my couch with my girlfriend sobbing, and she started laughing at the fact I was crying at the Wrestling. I just couldn't even try to explain to her what this meant to me. The next night on Raw I actually gave her money to go out so she was not in the house as I knew it would be even worse if he made a farewell speech.....and it was. 

Even now, days after I still feel hollow when I think about watching Raw next week and knowing Shawn won't be there. 

...For the last few months, best part of a year, I have really gotten into TNA Wrestling, and would even say that if I had to choose one to watch I think it would be TNA over WWE. (Now don't get me wrong, I love both and i'm glad I don't have to choose) But watching Wrestlemania and the following Raw made me realise that the ONE thing the WWE has that TNA is a far far way off ever getting is a bond, memories, a childhood filled with superstars/legends/Hall of Famers. I don't think there is anyone in the TNA roster that would make me cry if they retired, like I did for Shawn, christ not even one I would feel sad for. So I guess that not only has Shawn entertained me for 20 plus years he has also made me realise that Wrestlers like him, and the WWF/E will always hold a place in my heart. 

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

^^^

The year Flair won the Royal Rumble and the year Shawn Michaels turned heel on Marty Jannetty was 1992.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

One of the greatest of all time thank you Shawn.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I will certainly miss Shawn Michaels he has been and always will be my favorite performer he's the only professional wrestler that can top his previous performance. I don't know if I will continue to follow the WWE now that he's gone because he really was a stand out performer and no on else has captured his interest as much as he has


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ziggler on HBK:



> "You don't want it to end, and no matter how amazing and mindblowing it is, you don't want it to end," Ziggler said. "It still doesn't seem like he's gone, WWE has lost the greatest superstar ever, and a lot of guys, including me, have lost a great mind. I went out into the arena floor for that match, and it was amazing! He went out like no one else could or ever will!"


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Ziggler on HBK:


Nice quote from Ziggler. Just watched his farewell speech again and that was just an awesome speech as well.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

just realised that hes been in wrestling as long as ive been watching it.. probably why it seems so weird hes finished with it now.. legend.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Shawn Michaels was one of, if not _the_, best workers. Ever. He will truly be missed.

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## Locc (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm gonna miss HBK.

I been a fan of his ever since around the time he first won the WWF title in that Iron Man Match.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

It makes me mad to see Shawn Michaels retire before Kane. now there's someone past his prime. Shawn's last match on RAW should have been one more classic with Triple H. not Kane!!!


----------



## Nomorewords (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you shawn


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I still can't believe that next week on Raw there won't be HBK!

Thank you Michaels.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnv9UTbiZV0*


----------



## mceja103 (Jul 13, 2009)

I did something today I never thought I'd do - I actually thanked God for a wrestler's career. That's how highly I thought of Shawn Michaels. 

More specifically, I thanked God for giving HBK the strength to get his life back on the rails and to return to the WWE where he gave us 8 more years of wonderful entertainment.

I guess there's nothing left to say but:

Thank you Shawn Michaels, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

i just watched all 17 of his mania matches within 2 days lol

going to be watching various other matches the rest of the week


----------



## XxPatrickxX (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll definitely miss the guy.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you Shawn. I'm going to write a better piece because it isn't everyday one the true legends gets to check out on thier own conditions. I'm also going to make a tribute video. I made this one from his Mania match.






Thanks again Shawn.


----------



## Locc (Oct 4, 2007)

^that's a great video.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice video. I'm gonna miss HBK big time. What's so sad about his retirement is the fact that he is still at the peak of his career in terms of the matches he's putting on. It's not like the guy can barely move or looks awful; he's still putting on some of, if not the best matches of his career.

In my mind, the greatest of all time.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shawn Michaels left?


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

He is the greatest of all time. Thankyou Shawn.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaumcOlCanA

His best match and the greatest SCM ever.


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the memories HBK. You truly are one of the greatest wrestlers who ever lived. Your fans will miss ya HBK. Here's to ya. *drinks beer to remember HBK*


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Made a thread it go tlocked though, still miss you shawn feels weird watching raw without you come back soon even if your not wrestling


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

the greatest perfomer/entertainer in wwe history priod!


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> ^^I know, I feel incredibly grateful that he returned for '1 More Match' and ended up giving us over 7 years of entertainment. What's even more incredible is that his second run could have matched, if not surpassed his first one!


the ninties wre better in an overall since he had better promos, and much better attire. but from a match sandpoint his 00's run is epic, his rnof huge mates in which he seemably hit it ot the park everytime is insane, hell his westlemania rsme alone for this decade makes his 2000's the closet to flairs 80's as their can be. in fact i'd say with his amazing 90's run and his legendary 00's rn He's the goat flair 80's run is betterthan HBK's 90's run bt hbk's 90's and 00's run is better than flairs 90's run and fycking massacres flairs 00's run. hes easily in terms of always been great no matter the year or decade is te most consistenly great perfomer of all time. 19 years i been a diehard fan, 19 years hes been my idol, i will always love HBK, i have neer looked up to anyone more in my life. getting to witness him retire live at wrestlemania almost felt like a pilgrimage for me. That said im happy hes got what he wanted, i havent been sad, just blessed i got to witness,the showstopper, stop his final show and his legacy will ive for eve more,becase he is in a amazingly high percentage of the greatest matches in wwe history


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*God wrestling isn't the same anymore for me with HBK has gone.*


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Man, just when I got over HBK leaving, I re-open this thread.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Medo said:


> *God wrestling isn't the same anymore for me with HBK has gone.*


I know what you mean, well it's more RAW really. I don't feel as interested as I did tbh.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Medo said:


> *God wrestling isn't the same anymore for me with HBK has gone.*


Touche. I feel the same. WWE/RAW/Wrestling just is not the same anymore and it never will be. It's truly a sad time right now that has just been very tough to accept but Im trying my best. I find myself very distracted by other things while sitting down to watch RAW and even SmackDown, NXT and Impact (the last which I haven't really watched since before 'Mania anyway). Wrestling just feels almost like an after-thought to me now. :sad: It's always been a constant thing for me to be excited about, as was Shawn. Not so much anymore :sad: 

I do have a couple things to look forward to however.

1) I have tickets for Monday Night RAW when it comes here to Austin, TX on May 31. I don't think Im going to be too excited when it come but who knows.

2) Shawn Michaels Hall of Fame Induction. I WILL ATTEND LIVE. I've made a promise to myself that no matter when or where it is, I will go and also attend 'Mania that year as well. That will be my last WrestleMania, and will probably be the last WWE Live events I ever attend. Im torn with part of me hoping Shawn wrestles one last match at that 'Mania while another part of me wants his last match to remain being 'Mania XXVI against 'Taker. 

My time as a die-hard, loyal wrestling fanatic is definetly coming to an end. It makes me really sad but It's truly just not the same anymore for me. I Miss "The Headliner, The Main Event, The Icon, The Showstopper, Mr. WrestleMania, The Heartbreak Kid" Shawn Michaels :sad:


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I really thought it was me being a bit silly about it all, but I can't seem to be as interested in Raw since Shawn retired. I watched every week religiously since he returned before SS09 and I tried to watch it all the first week without him but I got...distracted. Now I've been tuning in for the Orton and HHH bits or watching them on youtube later but that's about it. When Rhodes comes back I'll watch for him too, but damn, PPV's are going to be a matter of picking the match I want to watch (if any) and that's it. At least I'm still interested in watching Orton and HHH but they really aren't the same...not even in the same league *sigh*


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

"Say Goodbye" - Skillet

This should have been HBK's retirement song. Every time I hear it, I think of all of the great memories that Shawn has given us. He is, and will ALWAYS be, the greatest professional wrestler in the history of the business. Thank You, Shawn. I am so fortunate to have met him back in December 2008. He signed his book for me and I got this priceless memory that I will never forget.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Unlike most people here, I hadn't heard of Shawn until only about five/six years ago, mainly due to the fact that I was watching wrestling during his departure from the WWE (1998 - 2001). I really wished I'd grown up watching his career growing up but he was forced into that early retirement due to injury.

However that said, I really became a true HBK mark around early 2008 when I began watching RAW again after the return of Jericho which prompted me to tune in. And he truly was one of the sole reasons I was watching the show, I even began marking for him over Jericho who was the whole reason I began re-watching wrestling after a good six years, which is a testament to what a fantastic wrestler he was.

WWE will definitely not be the same, and I can barely put myself through watching RAW these days now that he's gone.


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

Feels like there is a big part of RAW missing now that he is gone, just like when he was put out initially due to injury. :/

Only time I got to see him live I was young, I think 5th grade, when he won the tag titles with Austin against Owen and Bulldog.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Amazing new HBK Legend Wallpaper:

http://www.unchained-wwe.com/gallery/shawn-michaels/shawnmichaels-legendary-1280x960.jpg


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^That is some good wallpaper


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

The greatest of all time


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Ima leave a memory for everybody about one of the best of all times...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That's very funny video :lmao *


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have to say and sorry to americans here that just shows how sad americans are in that video


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

adampreston2009 said:


> I have to say and sorry to americans here that just shows how sad americans are in that video


Excuse me?:cuss:


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

That wasn't much of a sell from the mascot. He got up rather quickly, wouldn't you say? Come on, sweet chin music almost put the Undertaker away.


----------



## 9liam (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you shawn


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I forgot all about that Vid :lmao

Mascot no sold it


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

Not mine


----------



## badasshole (Apr 26, 2010)

hbk i love you


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Good riddance Shawn. 

BTW, he'll be back. He retired twice already and came back both times.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

I miss Shawn already


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

When I watched WM I couldn't bring myself to believe he was gone for good. It still hasn't exactly sunk in that this isn't 'another' HBK retirement.

HBK is the only wrestler whose overpriced merch I've bought at a show, and I was happy to do it. HBK is a legend who has given so much for so long to so many people.


----------



## dward85 (Jul 31, 2006)

WWE just doesn't seem the same without HBK. Shawn will always be the best for me.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

jimboystar24 said:


> BTW, he'll be back. He retired twice already and came back both times.


*Not this time.*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't think the whole HBK retirement thing has fully sunk in yet. See usually around this time he is not wrestling anyways. I think over the summer it will kick in. Right now It still feels like HBK is going to comeback at SummerSlam, but he isn't.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

So crazy to see him go. It just seems like he was always there. Through all the people that came and went , Shawn was there.... main eventing.

One of the greatest ever and will be missed


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I wonder if Bret Hart will get a farewell like HBK's and the respect on wrestling forums on the May 17th RAW (commercial-free) in Canada.


----------



## rikitason (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNEwvt3O51E

Not mine. But I love it.
I truly miss him ):


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This one is great...*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWmtenOd_5A


----------



## bdownes1995 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you HBK!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Kazz said:


>


Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow this video is amazing, thank you.*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow the youtuber who made that hbk tribute stole it from this other guy.

Watch this version of it if you want to see the guy who made it. Its in 1080p


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kazz said:


>


Awesome vid, makes me look forward to HBK eventual Hall of Fame induction more!


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Shawn Michaels has told friends that he's enjoying retirement. According to those close to him, Shawn has not shown any signs of wanting to return to the ring or TV. 

Great vids, btw. I'm ecstatic to see him on a HOF.


----------



## JeriStyles (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesoome vids to quote the miz


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shawn Michaels was without a doubt one of the bes preformers pro wrestling has ever seen.
Even though I only started watch wrestling about 2 years ago, he was one of my favourites.
He was exiting and a pleasure to watch.
I cants stop stomping the ground and then doing Sweet Chin Musics to thin air.
*THANK YOU SHAWN*


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

HBK should stick it to Vince and go to TNA. I'd love him to come in kick Eric Young's head off and join the Wolfpac.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JordanPippen23 said:


> HBK should stick it to Vince and go to TNA. I'd love him to come in kick Eric Young's head off and join the Wolfpac.


HBK should NOT 'stick it to Vince' and go to TNA in any way shape or form. Seeing one of the greatest ever tarnish his retirement by appearing on that god awful show would make my heart sink...and what does he need to 'stick it to Vince' for? What's Vince ever done to him?


----------



## brandondownes123 (May 20, 2010)

Thank you Shawn for all the effort that you have brought to the ring in the past years and thank you for making me feel entertained with Wrestling cause if it wasn't for you I wouldn't be as big for wrestling as I would ever be!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> HBK should NOT 'stick it to Vince' and go to TNA in any way shape or form. *Seeing one of the greatest ever tarnish his retirement by appearing on that god awful show would make my heart sink*...and what does he need to 'stick it to Vince' for? What's Vince ever done to him?


*Shawn Michaels isn't Ric Flair *


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Shawn Michaels isn't Ric Flair *


Thank God


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

Ric Flair said:


> Shawn Michaels' Retirement: "I think Shawn definitely wants to be a family man and be home with his wife. I do, however, feel that he will have a return match at a pay per view sometime down the line."


Yes, Shawn Michaels is definitely not Ric Flair.


----------

